# Shark Fin Soup



## B'sgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know what kinds of spices or flavorings are used in this? We don't have any shark fins here, but my husband wants me to flavor some rice noodles in a similar way.


----------



## miniman (Apr 21, 2008)

You could use skate wings for a similar flavour.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2008)

B'sgirl won't understand this but I'm going to get it out in the open right here in the beginning.

B'sgirl is asking for SPICES that go in this soup - she is not making the actual soup - so everyone that wants to jump down her throat like you did to the last person that asked about shark fin soup -  DON'T!  

Those posts that don't actually help her will be removed.


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like from a google search it's a traditional scallion & ginger flavor, but lifted with a little sherry or ginger wine if you can find it. Glad you're not using Shark's fins.. those articles made me queasy! 

The skate wings sound like a nice alternative. A yummy-sounding soup (sans fins). Thanks for bringing up the topic, it was enlightening on dual fronts.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2008)

Take a look here at the ingredients - you can go with what is available.


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, good clarification, Kitchenelf. I wouldn't be caught dead cooking shark fin. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kathrynb23 (Oct 21, 2012)

My grandma often uses Shark Fin imitation in a crab meat soup. From what I know some chicken broth, crab meat(with shell), ginger, scallions, and maybe some cinnamon as well.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 21, 2012)

From his description here, it is very bland. Chicken stock and soy sauce....I think the broth is just a vehicle to get the shark fin into you...
Gordon Ramsay eats Shark Fin Soup for the first time! - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 22, 2012)

This recipe sounds as if it might give you a few more ingredients to include to achieve the flavor without using fins:

Faux Shark Fin Soup Sustainable Seafood Recipe from Seafood Watch at the Monterey Bay Aquarium


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 22, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> From his description here, it is very bland. Chicken stock and soy sauce....I think the broth is just a vehicle to get the shark fin into you...
> Gordon Ramsay eats Shark Fin Soup for the first time! - YouTube



First time I went to Hong Kong in the 80's I had it. And agree that the flavor is bland chicken soup.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2012)

How did we endup with all these old threads doged out?


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope I'm not stirring controversy here but shouldn't this thread be closed? Shark fin soup is banned now pretty much everywhere except Asia due to how inhumanely sharks are finned alive and tossed back into the ocean, unable to swim, hunt or survive. Sustainability of the sharks is also a problem. If you see shark fin on the menu anywhere it's because restaurants have until June 2013 to use up what they already have. Sorry, I'm just the messenger.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 22, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> I hope I'm not stirring controversy here but shouldn't this thread be closed? Shark fin soup is banned now pretty much everywhere except Asia due to how inhumanely sharks are finned alive and tossed back into the ocean, unable to swim, hunt or survive. Sustainability of the sharks is also a problem. If you see shark fin on the menu anywhere it's because restaurants have until June 2013 to use up what they already have. Sorry, I'm just the messenger.


 MA the OP just wanted the herbs for flavor not Shark Fin. Kitchenelf explained that in the first posts.
kades


----------

